# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  Ha llegado la hora de la desalación nuclear

## Jonasino

Articulo antiguo pero de actualidad
http://larouchepub.com/spanish/reir/...desalacion.htm

----------


## NoRegistrado

Quieren agua barata, y pretenden que para su funcionamiento se construyan centrales nucleares...

 Me voy a comprar un Concorde para ir de Galapagar a la calle Serrano, para que salga barato...

 Qué cabezas...

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Si pero los israelitas que no tienen un pelo de tontos estar por la labor

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pues nada, venga. Se construye una central nuclear en Marina D´or, otra en Benidorm, otra en Torrevieja, otra en Torrepacheco y otra en el Cabo de Gata y problema arreglado. Si los israelitas son listos, nosotros lo somos más.
 Así se desala por evaporación y exportamos electricidad a todo el mundo. Y de paso hacemos unos intercambiadores de calor y así los turistas se pueden bañar todo el año. Todo son ventajas!!!

 Faltaría más...

 Saludos. Miguel.

Edito: Se me olvidó poner que el coste, si no se paga, ya lo pagará Rita la Cantaora, que estamos en España. El país en donde se hacen autopistas sin coches, canales de riego sin regantes (Segarra-Garrigues), AVEs sin viajeros, aeropuertos sin aviones, parques temáticos sin gente, y encima no pedimos cuentas a nadie de los gastos. Que no pare la fiesta!!!

----------


## Jonasino

> India usará centrales nucleares flotantes para desalinizar
> Es una tecnología viable económicamente y con gran capacidad de producción
> 
> India está dando los primeros pasos para crear plantas nucleares flotantes capaces de desalinizar agua marina a gran escala. Considera que pequeñas centrales nucleares flotantes pueden generar energía eléctrica con poco impacto sobre el medio ambiente y sobre las emisiones de efecto invernadero. Estas plantas pueden estar situadas en la costa, sobre todo donde hay grandes masificaciones de gente. La idea no es sólo generar electricidad para esa población, sino usar el excedente de calor de la planta para desalinizar. Por Raúl Morales.
> 
> 
> India está dando los primeros pasos para crear plantas nucleares flotantes capaces de desalinizar agua maria a gran escala. El International Journal of Nuclear Desalination ha publicado un dossier sobre cómo se están desarrollando estos proyectos, a los que Eurekalert ha dedicado un comunicado.
> 
> En 2025 más de 3.500 millones de personas en todo el mundo vivirán en áreas en las que conseguir agua para el uso diario no será fácil. Además de la correcta gestión del agua, los científicos e ingenieros se están centrando en buscar soluciones convincentes y efectivas para extraer el agua dulce del agua del mar mediante procesos de desalinización.
> ...


http://www.tendencias21.net/India-us...zar_a1935.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hace 7 años del artículo y no han puesto ni los flotadores.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> 26 de junio de 2014 - El pasado martes 23 concluyó el segundo día de conversaciones en Teherán, Irán, entre los representantes de energía atómica de Irán y de Rusia, para establecer los términos del protocolo final para la construcción de dos reactores, con dos unidades desalinizadoras del agua de mar, que se contempla construir en el Golfo Pérsico a partir del 20 de marzo del 2015. Las reuniones estuvieron encabezadas por Nikolai Spassky, director del Departamento de Asuntos Internacionales de la Corporación de Energía Atómica Estatal Rosatom, y Behrouz Kamalvandi, vocero de la Organización de Energía Atómica de Irán (AEOI).
> 
> Los reactores van a ser de por lo menos 1,000 MW cada uno y van a contar con una unidad desaladora cada cual. Van a estar localizadas en la provincia sureña de Bushehr, en donde ahora se localiza el reactor nuclear Bushehr, que, según recordarán, originalmente estaba planeado (por allá por 1977) para que tuviera capacidad de desalinizar agua de mar. Pero esto nunca se concretó debido a los años de conflicto que siguieron.
> 
> Este acuerdo ruso-iraní es uno entre muy pocos, si bien decisivos y especiales, de este tipo de compromisos en los últimos tiempos, en donde Rusia, China, India y Corea del Sur están a la cabeza de iniciativas de electricidad por medios nucleares y desalinización de agua, en varios puntos en el Medio Oriente y Norte de África y en diversos lugares en Asia. También cabe destacar que Argentina está promoviendo su reactor CAREM para estos propósitos y posiblemente su exportación.
> 
> El lunes 23 Kamalvandi subrayó que ninguna nación en la región debe preocuparse por las nuevas plantas de Irán. Citó varios proyectos en la región: los Emiratos Árabes Unidos están construyendo cuatro plantas nucleares, Turquía tiene planeadas otras ocho plantas nuevas. E incluso hasta Arabia Saudita ha expresado interés. Todo esto, dijo Kamalvandi, "muestra que la región necesita este tipo de energía".
> 
> Kamalvandi dijo que a finales de agosto o principios de septiembre se firmará el protocolo de cooperación final firmado entre Irán y Rusia cuando el director de la Organización de Energía Atómica Ali Akbar Salehi vaya a hacerlo personalmente.


Fuente:http://spanish.larouchepac.com/node/21781

----------


## NoRegistrado

Mira qué bien.
 Y a qué precio va a salir el m3? a 20 euros?
Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Seguro que mucho más barato que con las desaladoras tradicionales que funcionan con combustibles fósiles y emiten toneladas y toneladas de CO2 a la atmósfera. Y eso que Iran es un pais gran productor de petróleo y su uso in situ tiene unos precios muy bajos.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Con combustibles fósiles porque lo dices tú, claro.
Que yo sepa, España tiene una amplia red de producción de electricidad con renovables. Como el agua se puede almacenar, no precisa de una generación contínua.

Seguro que es más barato construir una nuclear? Claro, claro, por eso no las construyen las empresas privadas. Y los residuos y su almacenamiento? quien los paga?
No será que es el truco para tener material nuclear con fines armamentísticos una vez que están controlados los iraníes para la construcción de su reactor?

Repito la pregunta: A cuanto va a salir el agua? a 20 euros el m3? a 30?
Curioso, los que estáis en contra de las desaladoras frente a los trasvases, ahora sí las queréis si se les acompaña de una central nuclear. Más que curioso. Y estrambótico

Lo tenemos aquí, nos sobra y no le hacemos caso, será que no hay donde trincar:



Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> España tiene una amplia red de producción de electricidad con renovables


Efectivamente, pero la mayoría de la producción está muy lejos de las zonas más necesitadas de agua. Por otra parte no podemos cubrir medio territorio de molinos y paneles.



> Seguro que es más barato construir una nuclear? Claro, claro, por eso no las construyen las empresas privadas


Por favor informate bien. En todo el mundo la mayoría de las nucleares han sido construidas y financiadas por empresas y bancos privados.



> los que estáis en contra de las desaladoras frente a los trasvases


¿Queeee? ¿He dicho alguna vez esto? Precisamente estoy defendiendo las desaladoras basadas en el aprovechamiento de la energía nuclear para evitar trasvases. Lo que si estoy en contra es de las desaladoras con combustibles fósiles, totalmente insostenibles y antiecológicas como la mayoría de las que se construyeron en España.  Y respecto a las que utilizan energías renovables ya lo he dicho, ni podemos asumir un coste de transporte eléctrico exagerado ni tampoco cargarnos el paisaje con racimos de molinos o desiertos virtuales de placas solares , ni tampoco construir embalses donde queramos.

----------


## Unregistered

Resulta ridículo que alguien se meta con las desaladoras, ya construidas, las califica de "totalmente insostenibles" y esté defendiendo construir centrales nucleares para las desaladoras. 

Las desaladoras construidas, por mucho que diga el PP y sus aliados regantes, no son insostenibles y en cambio, visto lo visto, lo que es insostenible es construir centrales nucleares, ahora mismo sólamente hay tres centrales nucleares de última generación (con reatores EPR = ) en Europa, las tres con capital público por supuesto, una en Francia, otra en Finlandia y otra en Inglaterra (construida básicamente con capital frances, EDF es decir público). Las tres nucleares llevan un retraso inmenso y un sobrecoste escandalolos (en la central de Okiluoto se habla de 9000 millones de euros de sobrecoste), y se ha llegado a decir que es posible que se paralice la construcción de alguno de ellos.

No digamos disparates sobre todo ahora que, debido a que han secado el Tajo, van a tener que usar las desaladoras que por motivos políticos no se han utilizado hasta ahora.

----------


## Unregistered

No me expliqué correctamente en el anterior post, las tres centrales están en construcción.

Que alguien hable de que las desaladoras son antiecológica y defienda la construcción de centrales nucleares... tiene delito.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Efectivamente, pero la mayoría de la producción está muy lejos de las zonas más necesitadas de agua. Por otra parte no podemos cubrir medio territorio de molinos y paneles.


 ¿Como vas a cubrir medio territorio nacional hombre?, si con lo que tenemos en renovables más las nucleares ya algunas cosas más nos sobra para exportar a nuestros vecinos y hay que tener apagadas o al mínimo las centrales de ciclo combinado? ¿Tú piensas que poner un parque eólico o fotovoltáico de última generación al lado de una desaladora es cubrir medio territorio? en los montes cercanos a la costa hay bastante eólica instalada. Y sol, NOS SOBRA.



> Por favor informate bien. En todo el mundo la mayoría de las nucleares han sido construidas y financiadas por empresas y bancos privados.


 Yo creo que quien está muy mal informado eres tú. Las centrales españolas y de prácticamente todo el mundo, se han pagado con DINERO PÚBLICO. Y se siguen pagando las pocas nuevas que se hacen con dinero público de los Estados. ENRESA, para los residuos, también es una empresa pública. El cementerio nuclear que se va a construir en Cuenca es con dinero público. Vamos, no sé en donde ves tú la inversión privada en las nucleares, porque yo no lo veo por ningún lado.




> ¿Queeee? ¿He dicho alguna vez esto? Precisamente estoy defendiendo las desaladoras basadas en el aprovechamiento de la energía nuclear para evitar trasvases. Lo que si estoy en contra es de las desaladoras con combustibles fósiles, totalmente insostenibles y antiecológicas como la mayoría de las que se construyeron en España.  Y respecto a las que utilizan energías renovables ya lo he dicho, ni podemos asumir un coste de transporte eléctrico exagerado ni tampoco cargarnos el paisaje con racimos de molinos o desiertos virtuales de placas solares , ni tampoco construir embalses donde queramos.


Yo también estoy a favor de las desaladoras con energías renovables, y se puede hacer. Pero me hace gracia que hables de "cargarte el paisaje", cuando la roturación de tierras para cultivo ha convertido en desiertos montes mediterráneos completos; o cuando la costa está sembrada de ladrillo por todos lados. Por no hablar del paisaje que han dejado los invernaderos. Por ejemplo, mira qué paisaje más bonito, invernaderos:


 Además es que es chocante, que una persona como tú, que siempre hablas de "ecologetas de salón", y que no miras nunca por el medio ambiente, ahora de repente te preocupes por el impacto visual de un campo fotoeléctrico u eólico. Pero eso sí, vamos a llenar la costa de nucleares, que además del altísimo coste, la única solución que le damos a los residuos, es custodiarlos a un altísimo coste por ciemtos miles de años a un coste incalculable con una herencia envenenada para nuestros descendientes. Es que si lo piensas bien, no tiene por donde cogerlo. Por no hablar de lo que pensarían los habitantes de la zona.

Por último, no me has respondido a la pregunta, seguramente es que no te has dado cuenta, por eso ahora te lo resalto:
 *¿A cuanto va a salir el m3 de ese agua desalada con nucleares? ¿A 20 euros/m3? ¿A 30? A 50?*
 Me gustaría que me respondieras, porque si se imputan los gastos de la construcción, primas de seguro, combustible y confinamiento perpetuo de residuos, igual es más barato regar con Moët Chandon.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Esto para los que les interese más la técnica que la "politica"
34 DESALACION.pdf
Fuente:INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE INVESTIGACIONES NUCLEARES.MEX

----------


## Jonasino

> ¿A cuanto va a salir el m3 de ese agua desalada con nucleares? ¿A 20 euros/m3? ¿A 30? A 50?[/B][/SIZE]


1º De momento veo bien y no necesito esas letras
2º Si supiera contestar eso estaría en Estocolmo a por el Nobel de Física o Economía

----------


## Unregistered

Esto para los que siguen las consignas políticas sobre las desaladoras actuales y nos hablan de pájaros volando:

Me molesta la simplificación política, se queja el jefe del Área de Calidad de Aguas del Centro de Estudios y Experimentación de Obras Públicas (CEDEX), Miguel Torres. Este ingeniero de caminos, que habla a título personal, cree que los técnicos se deben oponer a que las desaladoras sean cosa del PSOE y los trasvases, del PP

En uno de los debates electorales televisados, Rajoy le espetó a Zapatero: Yo voy a llevar agua a todos los sitios, haré trasvase. Y añadió que las desaladoras emiten C02 y van contra el cambio climático. Éste es uno de los argumentos más repetidos por los partidarios de los trasvases. Según ATTA, las desaladoras españolas emiten, de manera indirecta, un millón de toneladas de CO2 cada año sobre un total de 400 millones.

Rajoy muestra puro desconocimiento técnico, es ignorancia, replica Torres. Para el responsable de Calidad de Aguas del CEDEX, el agua desalada no es electricidad embotellada.* El gasto eléctrico de una familia por consumir agua desalada durante un mes es equivalente al de poner tres lavadoras, afirma.*

http://www.publico.es/65850/la-desal...na-al-trasvase

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Esto para los que les interese más la técnica que la "politica"
> 34 DESALACION.pdf
> Fuente:INSTITUTO NACIONAL DE INVESTIGACIONES NUCLEARES.MEX


A mí me interesa más la técnica. Pero la técnica razonable y aplicable, no la técnica de "Ciencia Ficción"
Buena fuente, la gente que promueve la energía nuclear. Vaya, no me lo esperaba...




> 1º De momento veo bien y no necesito esas letras
> 2º Si supiera contestar eso estaría en Estocolmo a por el Nobel de Física o Economía


 Al fin lo has visto

No lo sabes el coste del m3 producido, porque éste sería altísimo, casi irrealizable, y sobre todo, con alternativas mucho más viables. Aquamed dice que puede servir agua desalada a 30cts/m3 y bajando. Si no se sabe a cuanto puede salir, entonces, ¿de qué estamos hablando?

No te lo pongo en letras grandes, porque dices que lo lees, aunque también pasas de ello: ¿Qué opinas de los plásticos que tanto "afean" el paisaje mediterraneo?
La foto que te he puesto o ésta otra del ladrillo:


O es que sólo afean las placas solares y los aerogeneradores?

En fin...

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Esto para los que siguen las consignas políticas sobre las desaladoras actuales y nos hablan de pájaros volando:
> 
> “Me molesta la simplificación política”, se queja el jefe del Área de Calidad de Aguas del Centro de Estudios y Experimentación de Obras Públicas (CEDEX), Miguel Torres. Este ingeniero de caminos, que habla a título personal, cree que “los técnicos se deben oponer a que las desaladoras sean cosa del PSOE y los trasvases, del PP
> 
> En uno de los debates electorales televisados, Rajoy le espetó a Zapatero: “Yo voy a llevar agua a todos los sitios, haré trasvase”. Y añadió que “las desaladoras emiten C02 y van contra el cambio climático”. Éste es uno de los argumentos más repetidos por los partidarios de los trasvases. Según ATTA, las desaladoras españolas emiten, de manera indirecta, un millón de toneladas de CO2 cada año sobre un total de 400 millones.
> 
> “Rajoy muestra puro desconocimiento técnico, es ignorancia”, replica Torres. Para el responsable de Calidad de Aguas del CEDEX, el agua desalada no es “electricidad embotellada”.* “El gasto eléctrico de una familia por consumir agua desalada durante un mes es equivalente al de poner tres lavadoras”, afirma.*
> 
> http://www.publico.es/65850/la-desal...na-al-trasvase


 Esa es la prueba.

Los que tanto se preocupan por la cantidad de CO2 que emite la producción de electricidad para desaladoras, son los mismos que tenían un primo que les dijo que lo del cambio climático era un invento. Y los mismos que no quieren desalación en España pero sí en Libia, previo pago de una millonaria comisión, desde luego. 
La coherencia en su máxima expresión.

Pero como decía un twittero el otro día. Se van a hartar de agua desalada, no saben ni como explícárselo a la gente que han tenido engañadas con lo de "las desaladoras son las nucleares el mar". Ahora a comerse los carteles del Agua para todos con papas fritas y de beber, agua de la desaladora de Carboneras.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> Las estadísticas muestran que 2,3 billones de personas viven en regiones con estrés hídrico y que alrededor de 1,7 billones viven en regiones con escasez de agua La desalación nuclear es una de las alternativas para la obtención de agua desalada que se está teniendo en cuenta para atender la demanda global de agua
> 
> Los datos más recientes muestran que 2,3 billones de personas viven en regiones con estrés hídrico y que alrededor de 1,7 billones viven en regiones con escasez de agua. La situación empeorará con el paso de los años. Una mejor conservación del agua y sus recursos y control de la contaminación del agua son parte de la solución proyectada para el estrés hídrico. Así mismo, hay nuevas fuentes de agua potable, como es el caso de la desalación de agua de mar. Actualmente, las tecnologías relacionadas con la desalación están bien establecidas y la capacidad contratada en las plantas de desalación en el mundo es de alrededor de 32,4 millones de m3/día.
> 
> La desalación nuclear es una de las alternativas para la obtención de agua desalada que se está teniendo en cuenta para atender la demanda global de agua. La desalación nuclear se define como la producción de agua potable procedente del agua del mar en una infraestructura en la que un reactor nuclear se usa como fuente de energía (eléctrica o térmica) para el proceso de desalación. La infraestructura debe estar dedicada únicamente a la producción de agua potable, o debe ser usada para la producción de energía eléctrica y de agua potable; en este caso, solo una porción del total de la energía producida por el reactor es usada para la producción de agua potable. En cualquier caso, la noción de desalación nuclear implica una instalación integrada en la cual el reactor y el sistema de desalación están localizados en un lugar común y la energía se produce in-situ para el uso del sistema de desalación. Fuente: IAEA
> 
> La Agencia Internacional de la Energía (IAEA) dentro de su programa Nuclear Power Technology Development Section (NPTDS) pretende incrementar el intercambio de información para la introducción de la desalación nuclear y otras aplicaciones de la energía nuclear. El principal foco del proyecto está orientado a la desalación nuclear.
> 
> Desde que los países integrantes manifestaron su interés en la desalación de agua de mar mediante energía nuclear en la Conferencia General de la IAEA en 1989, la IAEA ha reconsiderado el potencial técnico y económico de la energía nuclear para la desalación de agua de mar a la luz de la experiencia adquirida en las pasadas décadas. La evaluación se llevó a cabo con numerosas instituciones y expertos procedentes de los Estados Miembros. Los resultados fueron aportados en la Conferencia General y el fortalecimiento de la actividad ha sido recomendado todos los años.
> ...


Fuente:http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentaci...ispagua/afondo

----------


## NoRegistrado

Autora base del artículo IAEA, siglas de International Atomic Energy Agency...

 Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Autora base del artículo IAEA, siglas de International Atomic Energy Agency...
> 
>  Saludos. Miguel.


¿Y???????

"A partir de ahora todos los artículos que defiendan la desalación nuclear serán proscritos de este foro, y el que cuelgue alguno, enviado rapidamente a Siberia" (Pepe Stalin)

----------


## NoRegistrado

¿Por qué dices eso? Si precisamente ese asesino estaba encantado con esa tecnología.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

> Desalinización: experiencia nuclear 
> La viabilidad de las plantas de desalinización nuclear integrados se ha probado con más de 150 años-reactor de experiencia, principalmente en Kazajstán, la India y Japón. El despliegue a gran escala de la desalación nuclear sobre una base comercial dependerá principalmente de factores económicos. Costos indicativos son de US $ 70 a 90 centavos de dólar por metro cúbico, lo mismo que las plantas de combustibles fósiles en las mismas áreas. 
> Una estrategia obvia es utilizar reactores de energía que funcionan a plena capacidad, pero con toda la energía eléctrica aplicada a satisfacer la carga de rejilla cuando que es alta y parte de ella para conducir las bombas para la desalinización RO cuando la demanda de la red es baja. 
> La BN-350 reactores rápidos en Aktau, en Kazajstán, suministra exitosamente hasta 135 MWe de energía eléctrica, mientras que la producción de 80.000 m³ / día de agua potable más de unos 27 años, alrededor del 60% de su energía se utiliza para la calefacción y la desalinización. La planta fue diseñada como 1.000 MWt, pero nunca operó a más de 750 MWt, pero estableció la viabilidad y fiabilidad de este tipo de plantas de cogeneración. (De hecho, se utilizaron las calderas de petróleo / gas en conjunción con ella, y la capacidad total de desalinización a través de diez unidades MED fue de 120.000 m³ / día.) 
> En Japón, una decena de instalaciones de desalinización vinculados a los reactores de agua a presión que operan en la producción de electricidad producen unos 14.000 m³ / día de agua potable, y más de 100 años-reactor de experiencia han acumulado. MSF fue empleado inicialmente, pero MED y RO se han encontrado más eficiente allí. El agua se utiliza para sistemas de refrigeración propios de los reactores. 
> India se ha dedicado a la investigación de desalinización desde la década de 1970. En 2002 una planta de demostración junto a gemelos 170 reactores nucleares MWe (PHWR) se creó en la central nuclear de Madras, Kalpakkam, en el sureste de la India. Este híbrido Proyecto de demostración de desalación nuclear (NDDP) comprende una ósmosis inversa (OI) con unidad de 1.800 m 3 / día de capacidad y una unidad de flash multietapa (MSF) de la planta de 4.500 m³ / día cuesta alrededor de 25% más, además de un recientemente- añadido barcaza-montada unidad de OI. Esta es la planta de desalación nuclear más grande basado en la tecnología híbrida MSF-RO utilizando vapor de baja presión y el agua de mar de una central nuclear. Ellos incurren en una pérdida de 4 MW en energía de la planta. 
> En 2009 un MVC (compresión mecánica de vapor) de la planta de 10.200 m 3 / día se estableció en Kudankulam para abastecer de agua fresca para la nueva planta. Consta de cuatro etapas en cada uno de los cuatro arroyos. Una planta de RO no suministra municipio de la planta inicialmente. La planta completa MVC se encargó a mediados de 2012, con capacidad de cotización de 7.200 m 3 / día para suministrar refrigerante primario y secundario de la planta y la ciudad local. El costo se cotizaba a INR 0,05 por litro (USD 0,9 / m 3). 
> A baja temperatura (LTE) de la planta de desalación nuclear utiliza el calor residual del reactor de investigación nuclear en Trombay ha operado desde aproximadamente 2004 a suministrar agua de reposición en el reactor. 
> Pakistán en 2010 encargó a un 3 / día planta de desalación MED 4800 m, junto a la Planta de Energía Nuclear de Karachi (KANUPP, un PHWR 125 MWe), cerca de Karachi. Ha estado funcionando una planta RO 454 m 3 / día para su propio uso. 
> ...


Perdón por la mala traducción, pero es de Google sobre un original en inglés.

----------


## No Registrado

La desalación nuclear solo puede ser rentable en aquellas centrales que ya están instaladas y operativas, y cerca del mar. Como Vandellós en España, o Fukushima en Japón, o  Three Miles Island, en EEUU.

Construir una central nuclear, aunque sea "de bolsillo" para desalar es, simplemente, una locura. Solo la inversión en infraestructura sería inasumible, y haría subir el precio del agua una barbaridad.

Pero claro, si se subvenciona tipo trasvase, pues.....

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ya sólo con leer que la viabilidad de la desalación nuclear se ha probado durante 150 años, me ha matao.
 Se habla de que el Co2 contamina, que es cierto y se obvian los residuos permanentes de carísimo tratamiento y confinación que genera una central
 Y se sigue sin aclarar un coste estimado del m3, que sería altísimo.

En fin, me recuerda a proyectos tan bizarros como el Ford Nucleon, el coche que iba a funcionar con un reactor nuclear pequeño.

http://www.motorpasionfuturo.com/coc...o-ford-nucleon
O las cocinas nucleares de los 60, en donde se proponía que cada casa tuviera un minireactor para solucionar de por vida sus problemas.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

> La propagación de las regiones áridas de la prolongada sequía en muchas partes del mundo ha sido tan rápido como lo ha sido notable. Estrés hídrico severo podría ser aún más grave para la población mundial de la necesidad de energía.
> 
> Dado que el agua en muchas regiones se consume más rápido que se está reponiendo, agua potable para el consumo humano o agua casi potable para el riego se ha convertido en un recurso cada vez más escaso.
> 
> La escasez de agua es ahora reconocida como un asunto de importancia estratégica. El gobierno de Estados Unidos pronostica que al menos 36 estados se enfrentarán a la escasez de agua en los próximos años.
> 
> En Texas, ahora estamos drenar el agua a un ritmo alarmante de los embalses subterráneos que han estado allí durante miles de años. La gran acuífero Ogallala, el recurso principal de agua de las Grandes Llanuras, que subyace a 156.000 kilómetros cuadrados, está seriamente agotado. La sequía extrema en los últimos años ha empeorado la situación, y las previsiones muestran que se espera que las necesidades de agua para crecer aun cuando los suministros pueden encogerse debido a crecientes poblaciones. La actual sequía podría prolongarse durante un año más, de acuerdo con los meteorólogos, pero incluso el fin de la sequía no va a reponer inmediatamente las enormes acuíferos subterráneos.
> 
> Texas, por supuesto, no está solo. Casi todas las partes del país se está ejecutando en los problemas del agua. La creciente población de Arizona y Nevada está desesperado por agua. El nivel freático de la altamente productiva Valle de San Joaquín en California ha sido tan rebajado en riego intensivo que la tierra se ha asentado a 30 pies en algunos lugares. Atlanta y sus alrededores - el hogar de 5 millones de personas - se acercaron hace unos años para ver a su director de abastecimiento de agua, el Lago Lanier, se secan. Se habla de que la calificación crediticia de Atlanta incluso podría ser degradado a causa de su incapacidad para hacer frente a los problemas del agua.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.chron.com/opinion/outlook...er-2252669.php
Traduccion: Google

----------


## Nucleares sí, por favor

Claro que sí, mientras no construyamos las centrales nucleares para desalar es mejor tener paradas las desaladoras y fundir al Tajo, porque las desaladoras actuales contaminan mucho...

Hay cada uno...

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Claro que sí, mientras no construyamos las centrales nucleares para desalar es mejor tener paradas las desaladoras y fundir al Tajo, porque las desaladoras actuales contaminan mucho...
> 
> Hay cada uno...


 Y del coche? qué me dices del coche?


Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Jonasino

Puestos a dibujitos graciosillos aqui va otro:

Especialmente para la desación de agua

----------


## Nucleares sí, por favor

Vale, muy bien, unamonos a Rusia e Iran y apostemos por la energía nuclear para desalar, pero no por las desaladoras de Zapatero que contaminan con CO2, que se lo digan a los japoneses o a los ucranianos, pero sobre todo lo más importante es no reconocer NUNCA que las desaladoras socialistas pueden servir para algo y el momento es ahora pero claro como siempre con dinero público, porque si no ¿quien va a construir una desaladora nuclear en España?, o voy más allá, ahora mismo se puede construir una nuclear en España para electricidad, pero evidentemente no hay empresa privada que lo haga pues por dinero público que es el que ponemos cuando interesa, pero sólo cuando interesa.

Pero sigamos con quimeras y sobre todo no reconozcamos nunca que las desaladoras de zapatero pudieran servir para algo, ese es el "quit" de la cuestión.

----------


## NoRegistrado

> Puestos a dibujitos graciosillos aqui va otro:
> 
> Especialmente para la desación de agua


Por cierto, ¿ya has calculado o has encontrado algún estudio que estime el coste del m3 con esa tecnología? O... es que solo interesa el método pero no su viabilidad económica.
La Fé está muy bien para las religiones, en la vida real hacen falta datos empíricos.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Fusión Fría para Procesos de Desalinización



> El objetivo de la Fusión Fría es la generación de energía mediante la reacción nuclear de varios elementos. El dispositivo que en la actualidad ha demostrado funcionar eficientemente es el E-Cat que emplea principalmente níquel e hidrógeno para la reacción de fusión. Estos elementos son abundantes en la naturaleza y tienen costos bajos, por lo que su empleo significa energía limpia y a bajo costo.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias a estas características, son muchos los panoramas en los que la Fusión Fría podrá formar parte fundamental para el desempeño de tecnologías que por el uso de energía de alto costo, su empleo era reducido, ese es el caso de la desalinización.
> 
> 
> 
> Es cierto que las 3/4 partes del planeta están formadas por agua, sin embargo, solo el 2% es agua dulce o útil para el consumo humano, animal y vegetal, el otro 98% es el agua de los mares, es decir, agua salada cuya ingesta en altas cantidades es extremadamente tóxica.
> ...


Fuente: http://fusion-fria.com/fusion-fria-p...desalinizacion

----------


## No Registrado

Sí claro, ¡¡fusión fría!!

Y por qué no motores ¿materia-antimateria?

----------


## Unregistered

JAJAJAJAJ, AHORA ES FUSIÓN FRÍA!!!! Esto es mucho más gracioso de lo que pensaba!!! 

Yo voto por los viajes en el tiempo para que los murcianos tenga agua, y pensar que he intervenido con seriedad en este hilo... patético.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Hombre Jonasino, el día en que la fusión fría sea una realidad, todo será viable. Hasta el coche nuclear.

 El problema es que la fusión fría, a fecha de hoy, desgraciadamente está muy lejos. F. Lázaro sabe "un poco" de eso.

 En fín, voy a mi transportador de materia, a ver si me lleva al 2030 y me compro el almanaque de resultados deportivos y lotería. Vuelvo al 2014 y me forro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## Jonasino

Cada tecnología a su debido tiempo y en su debido lugar




> En su primer ensayo de la Mesa Redonda, Anthony Turton presentó un análisis perspicaz de los vínculos entre la escasez de agua, las demandas de la electricidad y el cambio climático en Sudáfrica. También describió ideas inspiradoras para atenuar las restricciones de agua en el país al usar la energía nuclear para la desalinización del agua de mar. Sin embargo, me parece que aunque las ideas de Turton puedan funcionar en Sudáfrica, su aplicación es limitada en muchos otros lugares -- incluyendo a China.
> 
> Si la energía nuclear se va a desarrollar de una manera sostenible -- la relación entre el costo y el beneficio siempre se debe tener en cuenta claramente -- y en diferentes ubicaciones, la energía nuclear podría presentar diferencias marcadas en la relación entre el costo y el beneficio. En los países en desarrollo que presentan un suministro restringido de agua y un abastecimiento de electricidad menos restringido, tiene sentido que utilicen la energía nuclear para la desalinización del agua de mar (y hasta para bombearla a lugares lejanos). Pero en las naciones en desarrollo donde la población se ve afectada por una apremiante falta de electricidad, la idea de consumir una gran parte de la energía para generar agua fresca pareciera carecer de una base económica sólida.
> 
> China, un país cuyas necesidades económicas y eléctricas van rápidamente en aumento, en la actualidad opera 15 reactores nucleares. Más de una de estas plantas se usa para la desalinización del agua de mar, pero sólo cuando, como en el caso de la instalación Hongyanhe en la provincia Liaoning, la desalinización es inevitable. Los reactores de agua presurizada en la instalación de Hongyanhe requieren una gran cantidad de agua fresca para operar y las fuentes locales de agua fresca son insuficientes para este propósito. Por lo tanto, la planta ha sido diseñada para desalinizar más de 10,000 metros cúbicos de agua de mar diariamente para su propio funcionamiento.
> 
> De manera significativa, la tecnología de desalinización por la cual la planta ha optado es la ósmosis inversa. Esta decisión es importante porque la ósmosis inversa utiliza menos energía por unidad de agua fresca producida que cualquier otro método de desalinización, haciendo así que las necesidades energéticas y los costos económicos de la desalinización sean aceptables para los operadores de la planta. Pero -- de acuerdo a una entrevista que recientemente le hice al economista principal en China Guangdong Nuclear Power Group, el dueño de la planta -- la compañía no tiene planes para más desalinización de agua de mar de lo que necesita la instalación de Hongyanhe para su propio funcionamiento.
> 
> La decisión de la compañía en lo referente a la desalinización refleja una compensación entre la demanda de agua y de energía; tal contrapartida es común en el mundo en desarrollo, donde muchos países requieren de más agua, más electricidad o de ambas. Yo creo que en un mundo donde 1.5 mil millones de personas carecen de acceso a la electricidad, la demanda energética, en general, es más grave que la demanda de agua.
> ...


Fuente: http://thebulletin.org/el-enfoque-nu...u-debido-lugar

----------


## NoRegistrado

Si ya dan miedo los fallos ocultos e inseguridades que se producen en países civilizados, avanzados y estables políticamente, como se ha podido comprobar en Japón; mucho más miedo me dan esas estrambóticas aventuras de utilizar un argumento como el agua para justificar la introducción de la energía nuclear en sociedades tan inestables como la actual Sudáfrica, otros estados africanos, Irán, etc...
El acuerdo que se ha llegado hace pocas horas entre Rusia e Irán es bastante preocupante.
Hay cosas con las que no se puede jugar, y hay sociedades en las que no es seguro instalar esas tecnologías que necesitan un control y una vigilancia tan importante.

 Saludos. Miguel

----------


## Unregistered

> Cada tecnología a su debido tiempo y en su debido lugar
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: http://thebulletin.org/el-enfoque-nu...u-debido-lugar



Totalmente de acuerdo, y la tecnología actual es la de las desaladoras de energías convencionales, y eso es lo que hemos de usar (independientemente de Zapatero y el odio que le tenga cada uno y de Rajoy y el amor que le tenga cada uno).

Pero está muy bien tener ilusiones, mientras eso no signifique destrozar los ríos del vecino y dejar secos sus embalses, que es el problema de lo que está pasando.

----------


## Jonasino

Aproximación de comparativa de costes
http://www.oecd-nea.org/ndd/workshop...salination.pdf
(Google no lo traduce por tamaño de archivo)

----------


## Jonasino

Proyecto fin de carrera



> ESTUDIO DEL ACOPLAMIENTO DE
> UNA PLANTA DE DESALACIÓN MED A
> UN REACTOR PBMR.
> AUTOR: EDUARDO BARROS MERINO
> MADRID, septiembre 2007
> UNIVERSIDAD PONTIFICIA COMILLAS
> ESCUELA TÉCNICA SUPERIOR DE INGENIERÍA (ICAI)


Fuente: http://www.iit.upcomillas.es/pfc/res...93020283c2.pdf

----------

